# article: Workers Are Gaining Leverage Over Employers Right Before Our Eyes



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Workers Are Gaining Leverage Over Employers Right Before Our Eyes (Published 2021)


“Employers are becoming much more cognizant that yes, it’s about money, but also about quality of life.”




www.nytimes.com







> Before Adquena Faine began an I.B.M. apprenticeship to become a cloud storage engineer, she was driving for ride-hailing services to support herself and her daughter, dealing with the erratic income and sore back that came with it.
> 
> “I really hate driving now,” she said. “I could feel the car vibrating even when I wasn’t in the car.”


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

there is some unknown percent of folks where RS is it for them. Getting through an interview (if they landed one) would be a bar too high.


----------

